

Apple sends iPhones into 'Coma Mode' - cesare
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/17/iphone_update_problems/

======
Poiesis
This happens to me. Usually after putting to sleep. It just doesn't wake up
for a few minutes, sometimes. Very annoying. Gotta admit it's an amazing
product otherwise.

------
buugs
I guess you can't do the normal phone troubleshoot and remove battery for 30
seconds.

Idk about apple and phones anymore after the last year I am pretty glad I
never bought an iphone because at least java based phones are pretty versatile
without imposed restrictions.

~~~
weaksauce
The problem with anecdotal evidence is that it is skewed by the vocal minority
of people that have had problems with a product. I have had my iPhone for
about a 1.5 years and it has worked spittingly. I also use it as a development
device so I would imagine that if the garbage collector was inefficient/didn't
work at all that problems would rear their ugly head on a dev device.

~~~
cesare
> I have had my iPhone for about a 1.5 years and it has worked spittingly.

The article is about the latest firmware (3.1) which came out two weeks ago.

~~~
weaksauce
True, but I was talking less about the firmware and more about the anecdotal
evidence skewing opinion of some product. But here is another anecdote for the
world; My iPhone works well even with this latest update.

~~~
cesare
I see. Anyway, I posted this just to warn people about some possible issues
with this update.

------
derefr
I'm looking forward to a breakdown of why this is happening; given modern
coding practices from the people also responsible for OS X, freezing the whole
[pre-emptively multitasking] iPhone OS—without even being able to get off an
error screen or automatically reset—should be quite a feat. Doing it at
regular intervals in the default shipping configuration should be even harder.

Does anyone know how deep the freezing goes? (e.g. has someone who has their
phone jailbroken tried to SSH in while it's frozen?)

------
josephl
And I though "I'll read some Hacker News while my phone is upgrading..." Good
thing I was able to stop the upgrade (just at the backing up stage). It is
worth noting that I've been having voicemail problems and receiving calls
problem with 3.0.1 for the past week. I was upgrading in hopes that it would
fix some of these issues!

~~~
ryanpetrich
I don't think those are on the list of fixes in 3.1; sounds like a carrier
issue. Try removing and reinserting the SIM while the iPhone is on.

------
cesare
Here's the support forum thread about the issue:

[http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2151766...](http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2151766&tstart=0)

Better skip this firmware update.

------
ianbishop
I had my phone lock up today frozen on the shutdown screen and it stayed that
way for twenty minutes or so. If you hold down the hold button and main button
for awhile, it will eventually hard reset.

~~~
j_b_f
Happened to me too today after I upgraded. Super annoying.

------
keltecp11
This has been the most frustrating bug. I have missed several big client calls
because of this update. How could test not find this... epic Fail for Apple. I
really am ready to switch over to the Android. Please someone give me a reason
not to leave.

~~~
j_b_f
uhm... AT&T? Oh, wait, uh....

------
weegee
good thing I still run 3.0.1 - I'll skip 3.1, thanks for the article post

